# 3 mile bridge



## BETTER_THAN_YOU (May 12, 2011)

Anybody heard of anything biting at 3 mile bridge?


----------



## Aspro23 (Feb 19, 2013)

Caught a couple bull reds, a bunch of white trout, and a keeper snapper there last night


----------



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Is three mile bridge the pier on the Pensacola side of 98 when heading in from Gulf Breeze


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

no. it's the bridge between Pensacola and Gulf Breeze.


----------



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

where would you fish from, I know there is the little park area with small pier on gulf breeze side heading towards penscaola and then the newer pier on the Pensacola side on the right as you get to the light


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Actually, I prefer Bob Sykes. It's the bridge between Gulf Breeze and Pensacola Beach. There is parking at either end.


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

gulfbreezetom said:


> Actually, I prefer Bob Sykes. It's the bridge between Gulf Breeze and Pensacola Beach. There is parking at either end.


For the life of me I've never even seen anybody catch a fish on that thing. I caught an eel once.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

You can catch bull reds, specs and rays (good if you need shark bait) fairly easily at Bob Sykes. Go down there with a box of squid and you'll get a cooler full of rays.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

gulfbreezetom said:


> Actually, I prefer Bob Sykes


Same here. Love fishing Sykes at night.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Same here. Love fishing Sykes at night.



You young guys got it better then this old guy. I cant carry all my gear out to sykes so I fish 3 mile. I can park the truck and dont have to carry anything anywhere. Hardest job I have at 3 mile is pulling the reds up in the pier net. 

Speaking of 3 Mile, might have to head out there this weekend and give it a try. Havent been out there in quite some time.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I've had way better luck at sikes than at the 3 mile. I've tried the 3 mile a couple but gave up after ignorant people and absolutely no room to lay poles out and the rail is too high. I've caught hundreds of reds at sikes, decent amount of specks, probably thousands of white trout and numerous other fish. Invest in a pier cart smarty and it makes it so much easier to haul your gear!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

southern yakker said:


> Invest in a pier cart smarty and it makes it so much easier to haul your gear!!


That was Breeze talking about difficulty hauling gear. When I walk on I use my rolling cooler loaded down and just carry my quality Walmart combo set ups. Box, who needs a box. Just kidding! Any day/night fishing using banged up equipment is better than having to work by a long shot  
I'm thinking about heading out there shortly. The only decision is do I drive or do I take the bike and go light tackle :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

southern yakker said:


> I've had way better luck at sikes than at the 3 mile. I've tried the 3 mile a couple but gave up after ignorant people and absolutely no room to lay poles out and the rail is too high. I've caught hundreds of reds at sikes, decent amount of specks, probably thousands of white trout and numerous other fish. Invest in a pier cart smarty and it makes it so much easier to haul your gear!!


You must be one lucky duck, because I've never even SEEN anybody catch a fish off the Sykes. It goes two ways there I think. Either you catch a lot, or you catch nothing haha. Trial and error, I guess.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

FunkyHomosapien said:


> You must be one lucky duck, because I've never even SEEN anybody catch a fish off the Sykes.


Really? You should go out there when we're out there if you want to see some big fish being caught.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

FunkyHomosapien said:


> You must be one lucky duck, because I've never even SEEN anybody catch a fish off the Sykes. It goes two ways there I think. Either you catch a lot, or you catch nothing haha. Trial and error, I guess.


With all seriousness can you post a pic of your "bear hands?" I got to see this


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

FunkyHomosapien said:


> You must be one lucky duck, because I've never even SEEN anybody catch a fish off the Sykes. It goes two ways there I think. Either you catch a lot, or you catch nothing haha. Trial and error, I guess.


 There are no fish at Sikes. Don't waste your time there


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> With all seriousness can you post a pic of your "bear hands?" I got to see this


It's a literal pair of bear hands. I'll have to find them! I'm actually pretty glad somebody finally picked up on that joke hahaha. I also support the right to "bear arms" It's PUNNY!


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Really? You should go out there when we're out there if you want to see some big fish being caught.


Let me know man, and I'll arrange something.


----------



## liter_o_cola (Jun 9, 2014)

strongman said:


> You can catch bull reds, specs and rays (good if you need shark bait) fairly easily at Bob Sykes. Go down there with a box of squid and you'll get a cooler full of rays.


As well as a cooler full of gafftops. haha


----------

